# Left Handed Fountain Pens



## TonyW (Dec 18, 2015)

I was chatting with a friend today, and he was totally adamant that left handed people found it virtually impossible to use a fountain pen because they have to push the pen and therefore the nib whereas right handed people pull it. I was at school with several left handed people, where we were made to use fountain pens however. Also, I have made several fountain pens for left handed people in the past and never had any such comments, but I cannot be totally sure if they used these pens themselves or even they were just put on display. Has anyone else heard this please, and if so are there any left handed nibs?

TIA,

Tony Wells.


----------



## KenV (Dec 18, 2015)

Tony  

There are two styles of grips I see the left-Handed use.  I am one and learned a wrist straight form,  similar to the conventional right handed style.

I have friends who write with a bent wrist -- some call it a grabbed grip.  That grip would tend to push the nib rather than pulling it.

Depending on the style of grip, you are both correct.


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 18, 2015)

I am a leftie, and can not for the life of me use a fountain pen.  I push and tear the paper.

My brother-in-law was a long time avid fountain pen user. He told me he has given up on them because of cheap paper.

YMMV


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2015)

My 21 year old daughter is a southpaw too. When she uses a fountain pen, or any other smudgable medium, she has her page almost upside down when she writes.
Looks bonkers, but she seems to cope ok.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 18, 2015)

I am left handed and write with a fairly heavy hand. Tearing the paper is not an issue for me, however smearing the ink is therefore I steer clear of fountain pens.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2015)

This is worth reading, article on nibs.com with links to other articles. The first step, it seems, is to identify "what type" of lefthanded writer you are (overwriter, underwriter, sidewriter) and how you arrange the paper and your writing arm. Lots of pix :biggrin:

Lefthanded Writers and Fountain Pens


----------



## chriselle (Dec 20, 2015)

Fountain pens are tailor made for lefties....that is IF you use the proper under writing style.  Why Lefties side write or over write is beyond me.  I'm a lefty and natural under writer.  The under writer angle is the exact same angle that the right handed oblique holders try to mimic.  I teach fellow lefties this at every pen show i go to.  It's always a revelation to them.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 20, 2015)

chriselle said:


> Fountain pens are tailor made for lefties....that is IF you use the proper under writing style.
> 
> What makes under writing the proper style. Perhaps the only proper method is using the right hand to do under writing.
> 
> ...



What exactly is natural? In 77 years I have had excellent penmanship. I value good penmanship. I only write this so that it will no longer be beyond you why lefties write the way they do.

Cordially, Les


----------



## sschering (Dec 21, 2015)

Lefty here.. I never really was a fan of fountain pens since I'm the claw style of writer.
With my push style the nib wont open up right.

Still I enjoy making them.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2015)

Back in the day, a company called Osmiroid made italic nibs specifically marketed towards left-handed writers. (One of my schoolfriends used them.)

I believe they are suited to 'claw' writers -- the nibs bend to the left, putting the square edge at pretty much the same angle it would be when I hold a normal italic pen.

LINK to the Fountain Pen Network with a photo and short discussion. (There's a lot more out there if you go looking.)


----------



## Hubert H (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm left handed and my carry pen is a fountain pen. No problem, however, different paper can make a difference.  Having said that I write on almost anything.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 22, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> chriselle said:
> 
> 
> > Fountain pens are tailor made for lefties....that is IF you use the proper under writing style.
> ...



Sorry Les....no offense intended.  I guess by "naturally" I meant following the function of the fountain pen nib.  Writing at the angle shown in my photo there is no muscular stress on the pen as this is the way your arm rests naturally.  It gives more control by "whole arm" motion and there is no risk of dragging through what you've already written.  Also as you can imagine the opening and closing of the nib tines are in perfect line with an italic style font.  Exactly like a oblique holder for right handed calligraphers.  Oh ..and...please disregard my scratch...  My dad is an overhand writer and has pretty nice handwriting but can't use a fountain or dip pen successfully.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 22, 2015)

Try a flexy nib or dip nib to get this simple patten.  Pretty much impossible if not writing from below.


----------



## PKal (Dec 27, 2015)

*Lefties unite!*

I am a leftie and use a bent wrist grip.  I have no trouble using a fountain pen and, in fact, it is my preferred pen.  I never have trouble tearing the paper and I have a fairly heavy hand.  When I was young and used very cheap Scripto fountain pens I did have trouble with the ink smearing.  I have no trouble with the much quicker drying inks available today.


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am a lefty I write good with a fountain pen you have to have them ground the nib for a lefty.with a good nib they write just like a ball point.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 27, 2015)

chriselle said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > chriselle said:
> ...


----------

